# Hi everyone..1st post...



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello and thanks to all the posters ,past and present ,invaluable info.

I'll try to get to the point(s) so as you don't fall asleep!..It goes like this..

Wife offered job in Jafza freezone ,basically a relocation of her present job.

We were out in June for an orientation visit ,all went well.

She loved the job ,we found places for our children in the same school (10&13).

Found area close to school we would be happy to live ,and close to metro.

6 weeks on ,only four weeks till we need to be in Dubai for start of term.

Company would now prefer her to start in January as can't find suitable cover.

Upshot ,we'll travel out set up ,and she'll return ,(not ideal but would like kids to start at begginning of term as this should help them settle).

Visa issues ,her qualifications (in Basque) will probably not enable her to sponser us, (we are having them officially translated).

Company are looking into possible solutions ,one is buying a company licence in my name , or paying agent to assist using his 'contacts' , the third and most sensible , imo is me finding a job.

I have for last year or so been working in traffic management ,before that owned my own taxi business. My main career was 15 years or so as a chef for Cunard and P&O.

I am totally open minded and would consider work in any industry/trade.

I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions of work areas that may be available to a balding 45 year old ,with good communication skills and a sense of humour ?.

Thank's for reading ,ps will be hoping to fit in some golf and fishing when settled.

Dominic.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

confused.dom said:


> Upshot ,we'll travel out set up ,and she'll return ,(not ideal but would like kids to start at begginning of term as this should help them settle).
> 
> Visa issues ,her qualifications (in Basque) will probably not enable her to sponser us, (we are having them officially translated).
> 
> ...


Welcome to Dubai Dominic. I don't know if you could work while holding a company license unless it is on a "consultancy" basis. If they are offering to set you up with a company license(which I assume meets picking up all the fees) (freezone in RAK is much cheaper and easier to secure a license), did you every think about setting up your own business? If you do go that route, will you be required to reimburse them? You would need to check that out. 

I would suggest that you draw up two CVs - one with the focus on the traffic management and the other hospitality. Maybe your company has "contacts" with the RTA and can help to get your foot in? Do a search for RTA Job vacancies. How are your cooking/chef skills? Do a search for hospital recruitment agencies in Dubai. You may also try contacting recruitment agencies in the UK that do oversea placement. As you know - very, very long hours involved. You will probably need a housemaid, which you can get through an agency. 

Good luck to you. 

BTW, my husband has all that you describe of yourself and he has been very succcessful!!!


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank's Sunset for your reply ,original plan was for me to be housemaid! ,at least till kids settled in school. Have added your points to my growing notepad ,not quite war and peace but close.I am indeed concentrating on my past catering experience on CV as this seems the best route. As for traffic management ,what i saw in June was a little to dangerous/slap dash for me to want to get involved in ,that's before you add the drivers to the mix.
Thanks again , best regards Dominic.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

confused.dom said:


> Thank's Sunset for your reply ,original plan was for me to be housemaid! ,at least till kids settled in school. Have added your points to my growing notepad ,not quite war and peace but close.I am indeed concentrating on my past catering experience on CV as this seems the best route. As for traffic management ,what i saw in June was a little to dangerous/slap dash for me to want to get involved in ,that's before you add the drivers to the mix.
> Thanks again , best regards Dominic.


When you said "traffic management" I was thinking something in office.


----------

